# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Robot Mia

## Airicist

youtube.com/@maayhem5234

----------


## Airicist

Robot Mia 

Published on Feb 1, 2015




> Robot Mia. Dc motor controlled. Code written in vb.net.

----------

